# NOIDA | North Eye | 255m | 66 fl | U/C



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Google Earth site view as of May 2012:



IndiansUnite said:


> GE view of the site:
> 
> (View on google maps)


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Construction updates as of April 25, 2012-



deekshith said:


> April updates from Northeye's micro site
> April 25.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

deekshith said:


> ^^


continuing latest updates (Jan. 16 '13)


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Abinash89 or the forum MODS,

Please update the thread title to reflect the correct #floors to 66 as discussed towards the end of the first page.

Thanks.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

MODs please change the floor count to 66 floors and the location to DELHI NCR as requested by some Indian forumers.

Thanks!


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Abinash89 said:


> MODs please change the floor count to 66 floors and the location to DELHI NCR as requested by some Indian forumers.
> 
> Thanks!


Done.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

^^Thanks!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Quite tacky, but better than most than most residential buildings there.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

tim1807 said:


> *Quite tacky*, but better than most than most residential buildings there.


r u in ur senses?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

-edit-


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Sirji kya ho gaya hai aapko??? You are posting same thing everywhere...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dean_14 said:


> the design is .. ugly..





tim1807 said:


> Quite tacky, but better than most than most residential buildings there.


Many wealthy Indians tend to look upon the designs more as palaces in the sky. These designs instil a sense of grandeur in them and in the common man walking by. 
You can check out the various palaces built across India over the millennia, and you can see what I mean by India's sky palaces. The interiors, I can assure you, will be lavish with the latest modern amenities, with suites in here costing over US$ 1 million.
In the Delhi sub-forum, the the cheapest unit in here was estimated at about US$ 800,000.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Master of Disguise said:


> ^^ Sirji kya ho gaya hai aapko??? You are posting same thing everywhere...


Sorry I didn't realize I was posting the same thing everywhere! :dizzy:
I'm only trying to participate in keeping the threads accurate / updated.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

People know delhi more than Noida or Gurgaon...so I believe its ok to put it as Delhi instead of Delhi NCR


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Please view the video below to understand how magnificent this tower is supposed to be:

Thanks for originally posting it, blink_182!)



blink_182 said:


> VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNNgdnUNhwg
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

January 12, 2013: North Eye reached the 5th floor; following video updates, courtesy deekshith.




deekshith said:


> Northeye has reached level 5 as mentioned in its website.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

January 16th, 2013: North Eye rising nicely; photo updates (thanks Deekshith!):



deekshith said:


> Updates from North eye website.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Photo updates, courtesy Deekshith:



deekshith said:


> ^^


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

********** said:


> Updates from North eye website



........


----------



## madrasi7777 (Mar 30, 2010)

Amazing design.


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

update



Pals_RGB said:


>


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Aerial view



KB335ci2 said:


> *Bombaywalla*


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

13th March










Source: IREF


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-26 from supertech Facebook


----------

